# Waybill Issue



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

After the last UBER IOS update I did I can no longer see the waybill while I am on a trip with Uber Eats. Was this a technological fail on the programmers fault or done on purpose?

The waybill lets me see when the customer ordered so I know if a ping is hours old or not. It also gives me all the trip details I need incase Uber tries to screw me on a trip.

My work around right now is to get a screen shot of the waybill on my tablet. Uber app open but offline. Hit the Waybill button and it shows the current trip waybill I am on.

Isn't a waybill required if law enforcement ask for it?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I was just looking for the waybill the other day and I can't find it anywhere. That doesn't say much because I haven't actually accessed one in a couple years but where on Earth do you find it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Isn't a waybill required if law enforcement ask for it?


Yes.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I was just looking for the waybill the other day and I can't find it anywhere. That doesn't say much because I haven't actually accessed one in a couple years but where on Earth do you find it?


If you are not logged on just open the app and it should say waybill near the bottom of the screen.

Can't remember where it is when on a trip, I'll look next time I am on a trip.

By the way, I can now see the waybill again on Uber Eats.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So when I'm logged on, this is what my app looks like. The screenshot happens to be when I'm at the airport. so you see a queue number at the bottom but from here where would I go to access a waybill?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> So when I'm logged on, this is what my app looks like. The screenshot happens to be when I'm at the airport. so you see a queue number at the bottom but from here where would I go to access a waybill?
> 
> View attachment 595632


Click on the 3 bars at the bottom left. A menu comes up and waybill is one of the options.


----------

